# Looking for trainer in NJ



## Oakland (Sep 24, 2011)

I am looking to compete in Obedience, Rally and Agility, and was wondering if anyone had any particular instructors in NJ that they would or would not recomend for any or all of these activities? Please let me know - thanks. 

FWIW, I am located in Essex County, NJ but willing to travel a reasonable distance for the right trainer.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Can't beat Betsy Scapicchio for obedience:
Top Dog Obedience School

For agility, Jersey and I trained for a while at Morris K9 Campus... we had Linda Bogert as an instructor, I highly recommend her but I'm sure they're all great!
Morris K9 Campus

There are many great trainers in NJ, but you can't go wrong with these two! Good luck to you!

Julie, Jersey and Oz

PS~ we travelled out to both these facilities from Bergen County... well worth the drive.


----------

